# General > General Chat >  Dinty Moore Stew Lumberjack Commercials

## Faiaoga

Dinty Moore Beef Stew has an interesting set of lumberjack/lumbersexual commercials that can be seen on the internet.  There are at least three:
Axe, Chainsaw and Bucksaw     www.moorejacks.com  :Devil: 

No, I am not one of the pseudowoodsmen shown.  Thinking back, though, the crew boss of our survey team in SE Alaska seemed to have hinted that I might be well suited for one of the roles.   :No:

----------


## Faiaoga

Dinty Moore stew (Hormel Foods) is sponsoring a 2016 contest to see if a lumbersexual can be turned into a real lumberjack;  get your application in early and clue Paul Bunyan. :Clown:

----------


## Loneviking

Those are great! They couldn't even get the chainsaw started!

----------


## tundrabadger

*blink*

There are beard clubs?   Cause one of those guys is apparently an active beard club member.   What do they do?  Meet up and say "Hey,  coarse hairs grow from my face"  
"Dude, me too!" 
 "You want to just let them do their thing?"  
"Yes.  Yes I do"

----------


## hunter63

Good Lord.......
That does it no more Dinky Mors Stew.......I don't want to catch something......
Why does this remind me of the past repeating it's self.

----------


## kyratshooter

It's not just the Dinty Moore that is ruined.

I may never be able to wear flannel again!

The look on the first guys' face when they handed him the axe!!!!

----------


## madmax

Oh chit hunter.  I was using my wife's name on facebook and got accused of gender confusion

----------


## finallyME

That looks just like my chainsaw.  :Smile:   It looks like they set them up for failure with the bucksaw.  I would be telling someone to get on the other end.  It is a two man tool.

----------


## madmax

Am I gay if I want that black leather outfit.

----------


## tundrabadger

> Am I gay if I want that black leather outfit.


Nah only if you are exclusively attracted to other men.  Wanting the black leather outfit just means you have style.

----------


## madmax

Well, I'll ask again at our next Krac meet.... They might have a different opinion...

----------


## kyratshooter

deleted to avoid having to attend sensitivity classes

----------


## madmax

Hey.  I have way amount of women in my life.  Better than a degree.

----------


## madmax

Can Rick send us there?  Oh man.

----------


## Rick

I have the power to place you in those commercials and bring those cuties over here. It's actually more fun than a ban button. Me? I was born to dance.

----------


## Loneviking

> That looks just like my chainsaw.   It looks like they set them up for failure with the bucksaw.  I would be telling someone to get on the other end.  It is a two man tool.


What I find funny is that isn't a bucksaw.  It's a crosscut saw and if they put some kerosene on that blade it might saw easier.

----------


## Loneviking

> *blink*
> 
> There are beard clubs?   Cause one of those guys is apparently an active beard club member.   What do they do?  Meet up and say "Hey,  coarse hairs grow from my face"  
> "Dude, me too!" 
>  "You want to just let them do their thing?"  
> "Yes.  Yes I do"


Actually, beard competitions can be a lot of fun. We have one in my town (a state capitol) every year with around 150 to 200 contestants on average.  Check one out sometime!

----------


## tundrabadger

What really confuses me here is the ax throwing...is that supposed to be a common lumberjack skill?   I mean, I've never been a lumberjack,  but I have used an axe a time or twenty,  and  I generally  consider it more useful if it stays in my hand while I'm cutting things.

----------


## WalkingTree

Dincha know that throwing an ax at a bear is a good thing to do if'n a lumberjack encounters one?

----------


## kyratshooter

Axe throwing is a sort of lumberjack sport thing, something probably done out of boredom, betting on who buys the beer. 

You actually hold the axe with both hands and throw it overhand.

You get about one revolution for each 20 feet from the target.  Thing is, with a double bit axe you don't want to get hit with either side of the blade, or clobbered with the handle either for that matter.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8PyBZd0z1tM

----------


## Rick

Or be in front of the target when someone is throwing. Just sayin'.......

----------


## crashdive123

> Or be in front of the target when someone is throwing. Just sayin'.......


Now where is that picture from the 1st Jamboree?

----------


## Manwithnoname

Lumbersexual?!?!?  

My kids tell me I'm behind the times......I'm thinking maybe that ain't such a bad thing.

----------


## Faiaoga

> Lumbersexual?!?!?  
> 
> My kids tell me I'm behind the times......I'm thinking maybe that ain't such a bad thing.


Like wow, man. get with it.   The latest installment of articles on mens fashion trends is now availalble on Slate magazine (www.slate.com)  :Devil:  Simon Doonan explains that wearing all black and carrying a skateboard will give you the "arty ninja" look - and here I thought all black meant beatnik poet, a Goth vampire or a Johnny Cash wannabe.

I have had no luck finding the Pendleton shirt and proper boots needed for lumbersexual, so I will just have to go back to "schlub". :No:

----------


## Faiaoga

From Paul Bunyan's home state of Minnesota, there is a short opinion piece fro the Mankato Free Press.  Tim Krohn, writing on May 8, 2016 wrote about Dinty Moore and lumberjack competitions in "Paul Bunyan would be ashamed".   :Laugh:  www.mankatofreepress.com

----------


## Manwithnoname

So what you're saying, flannel shirts like I've worn forever, my wranglers and Chippewa logger boots which is my normal cooler weather wardrobe, is now labeled with this LS moniker? Great.

----------


## kyratshooter

> So what you're saying, flannel shirts like I've worn forever, my wranglers and Chippewa logger boots which is my normal cooler weather wardrobe, is now labeled with this LS moniker? Great.


Depends on if you are driving a muddy 5 ton flatbed log truck with a pile of chain saws and about a half mile of lose chain in the back.

Then you get to wear about anything you want and you are still a lumberjack.

----------


## Manwithnoname

> Depends on if you are driving a muddy 5 ton flatbed log truck with a pile of chain saws and about a half mile of lose chain in the back.
> 
> Then you get to wear about anything you want and you are still a lumberjack.


How about a Blazer with a hatchet, my porter cable cordless circ saw, sawsall and drill in the back and the boots are muddy?  :Smile:

----------


## Faiaoga

I am not, and never have been, any kind of logger or lumberjack.  I did, though, spend two summer seasons in Southeast Alaska on a crew that was marking the route for a logging road in the South Tongass  NationalForest.

I just ran across an older documentary about the region and its loggers, looks like a news story.  On YouTube, the video is "Valentine Logging; Coffman Cove, Alaska - 1983"  The trees and the bald eagles look familiar but I did not see handsome men with beards throwing axes. They did not show a California college kid but that is because I worked north of there and some years earlier.  The film does explain that the real loggers are not just dressing the part. :Clover: 

www.youtube.com valentine logging coffman cove, alaska
The segment is from 20/20  Geraldo Rivera is one of the narrators

Check "20/20 videos Valentine Logging, Alaska"

----------


## Rick

Yeah, Jenner confusion is not a good thing. 

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## crashdive123

I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.

----------


## hunter63

Man...am I glad I'm a geezer....
Geezers can do what ever they want and wear what ever they want.....and people just humph and pishaw......

So..... when I wear my red sweat pants, slid on pack boots with zipper, red Cardo T shirt, flannel shirt, and red and black plaid shirt-jac...and a Ducks Unlimited camo hat......when I go to the gym......

What am I?

----------


## crashdive123

> Man...am I glad I'm a geezer....
> Geezers can do what ever they want and wear what ever they want.....and people just humph and pishaw......
> 
> So..... when I wear my red sweat pants, slid on pack boots with zipper, red Cardo T shirt, flannel shirt, and red and black plaid shirt-jac...and a Ducks Unlimited camo hat......when I go to the gym......
> 
> *What am I?*


Happy and secure.

----------


## hunter63

> Yeah, Jenner confusion is not a good thing. 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Rick,...... that"s "Gender" confusion,... not "Jenner" confusion

----------


## Rick

Gender confusion. Well I'll swan. I think that's worse. Where's the confusion? All you have to do is drop your dainties and look at yourself in the mirror. That would pretty much clear up your confusion.

----------


## crashdive123

Sometimes yes.  Sometimes no.



Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## hunter63

It's Paaaaaat........

----------


## WalkingTree

Ok...*why* did somebody go and post a pic of jenner? Shame on you. This whole place is all messed up now. I thought there was some rule somewhere - "and no pics of jenner post identity crisis".

Our world is entering a new phase of messed-up-ness: public restrooms. Everybody is all over the place on that point. How many different kinds of restrooms should we be having now. Which one should you be allowed or required to use. It's now getting ridiculous. It's now gone too far.

I personally think that, to consider all concerns involved, we should be having just one restroom for both ("all") genders, and just provide different options within that restroom...and a second kind of restroom would just be for people with young children below a certain age, likewise for both/all genders. And that's it. If we go the other direction, we'll lose our freaking minds trying to accommodate everyone.

----------


## Rick

I learned that Lowes doesn't necessarily hold to a static floor plan when they build. My local Lowes has the men's room on the right and the ladies on the left. I was in the next town over a few weeks back and walked into the one on the right only to find it was the ladies room. With all this gender neutral bathroom stuff now I sorta feel like a trend setter.

----------


## hunter63

I was thinking about just walking into the Ladies Room everywhere I went....just to support the movement de jour  ...NOT
It would be to cause trouble and disruption.

Besides everyone know Geezers are senile anyway......

These stuff has to be brought up to just cloud the news and take away from serious issues and problems.

----------


## crashdive123

I sure do wish they had all of the "gender confusion" stuff going on when I was 16.  I would have been camped in the girls locker room.

----------


## hunter63

I once was called to the Principal's office....the charge was writing my name on the wall of the girls restroom stalls...."You know the old 'For a good time call...."

He said...."Did you do that?"
Told him, "No.......But I wish I would have thought of it...."

----------


## Faiaoga

Maybe back then it was easier, but if I tried this now ..........the charges against me would be misrepresentation, exaggerated claims and false advertising :dodge:  :Helpsmilie:

----------

